
Similarities between the behavioural effects of oxytocin and alcohol - JohnHammersley
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-05/uob-tds051515.php
======
Galaxeblaffer
Interesting. SWIM always felt that MDMA(Dosed correctly) gives many of the
same effects as Alcohol.

It does take a long time to learn how to control MDMA and i think that it's
mostly because of the intense Oxytocin overload which can make people do weird
shit like taking of all their clothes, touching and feeling others
inappropriately, trusting people they shouldn't etc. But once you know your
dose SWIM think it's a great alternative to alcohol. At least for SWIM, it has
many of the same desirable effects, that alcohol does, and i think that a
large part of that, is the Oxytocin

If you think about it, it's kind of the same with alcohol. For me at least, it
took a looong time to control, and to this day i still can't control it though
that's mainly because of culture on social norms where we encourage and pace
each other to get gobsmacked drunk. And lets be honest, alcohol makes us do
weird shit too..

This article shines some light on SWIM's experience, and i can only nod while
reading through the article.. And maybe, just maybe SWIM could try clean
Oxytocin sometime in the future.

~~~
brotoss
>SWIM

 _sigh_ this term is so moronic

~~~
therealidiot
I feel silly asking, but what does it mean?

~~~
tonyarkles
Someone Who Isn't Me. Common term on drug-related forums. Typically because
forums don't want people talking about their own drug use, presumably for
liability reasons.

~~~
jarin
Because I'm sure it would hold up in court. "Your honor, my client was clearly
talking about someone who isn't them." "CASE DISMISSED." _cheers erupt around
the courtroom_

~~~
Retric
I suspect it's less about what would hold up in court vs. allowing people who
would otherwise feel the need to act a fig leaf to look the other way.

Sort of like phrasing an interview question like this:

"First let me say we don't do drugs tests AND it does not look like your doing
drugs right this second. Now, with that in mind are you _currently_... "

"By currently you mean right this second?" "Yes"

"Well then no."

Sure, both sides knew the correct answer to that question, but the _desired_
box was checked.

------
cup
I don't really buy it. I work on oxytocin in the lab and while it has some
interesting psychosocial effects to compare it to alcohol is a bit
disingenuous.

They give it to pregnant women postpartum primarily to stop bleeding and
unless you're bumping the dosage way up so that it can cross the bbb then It's
not going to do much.

Edit: To the comment below suggesting oxytocin as a disruptor. The PK profile
for OT is pretty underwhelming. Unless you inject it or snort it you wont get
great absorption.

------
qrybam

      Dr Gillespie added, "I don't think we'll see a time when 
      oxytocin is used socially as an alternative to alcohol. 
      But it is a fascinating neurochemical and, away from
      matters of the heart, has a possible use in treatment of
      psychological and psychiatric conditions.
    

Alcohol being the great social lubricant with some nasty side effects on your
health - definitely feels like it could be disrupted by a "safer" oxytocin
based product. Has a similar feeling to vaping vs smoking.

I would imagine a dose of oxytocin would produce a different concentration
pattern of the hormone in your body versus normal/natural production - are
there any known studies of long term effects of Oxytocin usage?

~~~
cel1ne
There is a better product / drug already:

It's called GHB, is endogenous to the body, has similar effects like alcohol,
but is less toxic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
Hydroxybutyric_acid](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-Hydroxybutyric_acid)

~~~
snsr
This is probably a good place to point out that GHB is not, in fact,
completely safe. It can easily kill you when combined with other depressants,
particularly alcohol. It's also physically addictive, and the associated
withdrawal can be fatal. It's also been used as a 'date rape' drug due to the
fact that relatively small doses can cause a 'coma'.

[https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/ghb/ghb_health.shtml](https://www.erowid.org/chemicals/ghb/ghb_health.shtml)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
Hydroxybutyric_acid#Adve...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
Hydroxybutyric_acid#Adverse_effects)

~~~
stickfigure
All of which would be true of alcohol if it was primarily consumed at 200
proof.

I didn't hear the parent claim that GHB was completely safe. There is plenty
of evidence, however, that it is safer and less toxic than ethanol.

------
_98fj
GABA is the main inhibiting transmitter in the central nervous system. The
opponent of cortisol which facilitates stress and alertness, so to say.

I dare to say that everything that calms the body, like alcohol, other drugs
(GHB), or going to sleep has to do with GABA ;).

